# getting married in portugal?



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

we are going on holiday to faro in july,i would like to pop the question to my lady? and get married while we are out there ? what do i do/whom do i see?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This has just recently been covered do a search, but basically your not going to be able to get married without a lot of form filling and pre planning, pop the question fine, get married in UK


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks..


----------

